# عيد ميلاد المنتدى السابع + خواص جديدة



## My Rock (31 مايو 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

ها هو منتدانا الحبيب يكمل 7 سنين من تاريخ إنطلاقته الأولى على شبكة الأنترنت. مرت 7 سنين من العطاء المتواصل والتميز بصورة فريدة في عالم الأنترنت بواسطة أعضاء رائعين هدفهم التبشير والحوار والتأمل والتعمق في المسيح.
يتميز منتدى الكنيسة بمجموعة كبيرة من الأعضاء المتميزين والجادين في النقاش وتبادل الأراء ومحاولة الوصول للطرف الآخر.

شئ رائع أن نرى منتدى الكنيسة يكبر سنة اخرى، لكن الأروع أن نرى المنتدى مستمر في خدمته، فثمار الخدمة  تكثر والبركات تتضاعف وكل هذا بدعمكم ورغبتكم الصادقة بإستغلال منتدى  الكنيسة وأرضيته وشعبيته للخدمة.

في هذه المناسبة نقدم لكل الأعضاء خاصيات وتغييرات جديدة:


خاصية التنبيه عن المشاركات الجديدة:
هذه الخاصية الجديدة تقوم بتنبيه العضو عن وجود مشاركات جديدة في المواضيع المشترك بها عن طريق قائمة التنبيهات كما موضح بالصورة التالية:






الخاصية ستسهل على الأعضاء الوصول للمواضيع التي شاركوا بها في حالة وجود ردود جديدة.
الخاصية الجديد تشبه كثيرة خاصية التنبيه الموجودة في المواقع الإجتماعية مثل الفيسبوك وغيرها. الخاصية مفعلة بصورة تلقائية لكن بالإمكان تعطيلها عن طريق تعديل الخيارات (أسفل الصفحة).



خاصية التبليغ عن المشاركات المسيئة
للحفاظ على المنتدى وعلى جوه الهادئ قمنا بتطوير خاصية التبليغ عن المشاركات لكي نوفر على الأعضاء جهد التبليغ للمشرفين عبر الرسائل الخاصة او غيرها.

التبليغ عن المشاركات سيكون من الآن فصاعداً عن طريق الضغط على الأيقونة التالية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


الموجودة تحت إسم العضو.

التبليغ سيرسل تنبيه بصورة جديد لمشرفين المنتدى إذ سيكون من الأسهل والأسرع التعامل مع المشاركات المُبلغ عنها.


مواضيع بدون مشاركات
هذه الخاصية عبارة عن عرض للمواضيع الجديدة التي لم يشارك بها أحد بعد، مرتبة بصورة تنازلية بحسب وقت كتابة الموضوع. رابط الصفحة موجود في أعلى المنتدى لتسهيل الوصول إل المواضيع الجديدة للمشاركة بها كنوع من التشجيع لأصحاب المواضيع الذي تعبوا في كتابة مواضيعهم.
تقييم المشاركات
تم رفع حاجز تقييم المشاركات ليكون بإستطاعة العضو اعادة تقييم نفس العضو بعد تقييم عضو واحد آخر فقط.


التقييم السلبي
حفاظاً على روح المحبة في المنتدى تم تعطيل خاصية التقييم السلبي والتعويض عنها بإستعمال خاصية التبليغ عن المشاركات.

 
نشكر الرب من اجل بركاته ومن أجل تعضيده لنا لكي نستمر في حصاده الذي جعلنا مستحقين ان نحصد فيه بحسب نعمته. نشكره و نطلب بركاته و معونته للإستمرار لأجل مجد إسمه القدوس فقط لاغير.


سلام المسيح مع الجميع،
إدارة منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2012)

كل سنه وكل القائمين علي المنتدي بالف خير سلام
ونشكر ربنا انه اعطنا هذا الصرح العظيم وجمعنا من خلاله
وحقيقي انا سعيده جدا بتواجدي في الاسره الجميله اللي هنا

وربنا يبارك خدمه الجميع ويباركهم
ويحفظهم من حيل عدو الخير

ودايما المنتدي يكون متألق وفي المقدمه
لمجد اسم الله القدوس

وميرسي كتير يا روك علي تعبك ومحبتك
يسوع يعوضك خير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

*



عقبال 700 سنه
*​


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك​وكل سنة والمنتدى اكبر و فى افضل حال ويكون سبب فى ايمان الكثيرون
ويبارك تعب الكل ادارة واعضاء ويديك بركة الخدمة يا زعيم


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك

وكل المنتدى بخير


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 مايو 2012)

ألف مبروك علينا 

وجودك يا كبير بيننا...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مايو 2012)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا بخيييييييييييييير 
ويارب كل سنة نشوفه اكبر واحلى 
وتسلم ايدك يا روك على الشغل العالى ده *​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

طب بعد ما الواحد خد الهدية 

ياخد راحته فى الكلام بقى ههههههههههههه

الخاصية بتاعة المشاركات الجديدة دى روشانى من شوية لقيت التنبيهات 16  !!!!

ياريت لو امكن يعنى يبقى فى حاجة لتعطيلها 

لان فوق فى الشريط فى المشاركات الجديدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب بعد ما الواحد خد الهدية
> 
> ياخد راحته فى الكلام بقى ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



* من لوحه التحكم 
تعديل الخيارات 
اعملي تشيك علي ااااااااااااخر اختيار وبعدها حفظ
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
والكل بخير وعقبال سنين كتييير ..


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2012)

أسمحوا لي بهذه المناسبة أن اقول كلمة صغيرة لجميع من يخدمون في المنتدى وكل من يتعب لإحضار موضوع استفاد به لكي يفيد به إخوته، أو تعب في بحث أو رد أو أي عمل ولو كان بسيطاًُ:​في الحقيقة يا إخوتي، أن علاقتنا تنجح مع الله وتكون على مستوى سوي وسليم، إذا قمنا بأعمالنا الموضوعة علينا حسب موهبة كل واحد بكل أمانة والتزام، شرط أن نعمل أعمالنا مضبوطة وحسب أصولها المتبعة لنخدم بعضنا البعض بكل محبة لتمجيد اسم الله الحلو، ونبذل الجهد والعرق باستماته لضبط كل أعمالنا وإخراجها في أفضل وأحسن صورة، وذلك لأن كل أعمالنا في الأساس تُقدم لله، حتى الأعمال التي تبدو بسيطة وفي العالم نعملها لأجل قيصر وبذلك نتمم وصية المسيح الرب لنا [ أعطِ ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله ] بكل أمانة كأبن لله في المسيح يسوع .... 


وحينما نربط صلاتنا بأعمالنا يتقدس العمل والرب يمد يده ويبارك في كل نواحي أعمالنا ليتمجد اسمه فيها ويشرق بغنى مجده علينا والكل يمجده بسبب ما نعمل بإخلاص كأولاد لله أمناء للنفس الأخير ...
 وعلى مستوى الخدمة حينما نعمل الأعمال لأجل خدمة الله بانضباط شديد وفي مخافة الله والتقوى مع الصوم والصلاة بإصرار والتزام، تنتعش الخدمة لأنها أصبحت بالله معمولة مقدسة بالصلاة والصوم، وصالحة جداً لأنها تُعمل في خوف الله، لذلك تُثمر وتمتد وتكبر وتعظم جداً، ولكنها لا تمتد إلا بالمحبة الأخوية والالتزام بالصلاة أثناء العمل سراً وفي داخل القلب ...

يا أحبائي سر نجاح أعمالنا الروحية والجسدية، لا يأتي فقط بمجهودنا الذي نبذل وطاقتنا التي نُقدم، بل *السرّ الحقيقي في صلواتنا*، لأن الله هو الذي يعمل لا نحن، ولا يُمكن أن يمد يده ويعمل بدون صلواتنا التي تقدم له بإيمان حي لا يرتاب في يده التي تبارك وتعمل، ولا يُمكن أن نقدم صلاة ونطلب يد الرب إلا لو كنا أمناء نبذل ذواتنا وكل طاقتنا في أعمالنا المقدمة إليه سواء على المستوى الجسدي أو الروحي ....

ولو فرضنا إن الإنسان مرض أو أتت عليه آلام شديدة بسبب عمله وبذل طاقته في العمل بإخلاص ومحبة للملك المسيح، فهذا لا يكون غريباً عن حياته، لأننا مدعوين أن نحمل المشقات كجنود صالحين لله، ولو صرنا في طريق الموت من أجل محبتنا لملكنا المسيح ببذل الذات والنفس لآخر رمق من حياتنا، فلن نخرج عن الهدف الذي نسعى إليه وهو أن نضيع أنفسنا لكي نجدها في المسيح يسوع، لذلك نحمل إماتة يسوع في جسدنا المائت لتظهر حياته فينا.


هذا هو الطريق الحقيقي للإنسان المسيحي وعلى الأخص الذي يريد أن يحمل نير الخدمة على كتفه ويسير وراء سيده الرب حامل الصليب في طريق الجلجثة ليبلغ قوة القيامة كحبة الخردل التي تقع في الأرض وتدفن لتموت لتخرج منها شجرة عظيمة وتثمر لحساب مجد المسيح يسوع...
 
فمبارك كل تعب يُقدم من أجل خدمة الله الحي، ويبذل كل واحد فينا كل طاقته حسب مكانته وعمله الموهوب له من الله، لذلك من الواجب اللائق أن أهنئ أخانا المحبوب روك، وجميع إخوتي في هذا المنتدى على عيدنا كلنا، لأن حينما نحتفل بعيد المنتدى نحتفل بالتعب والجهد المبذول محبة في ملكنا الرب يسوع، الذي يمد يده ليُبارك ويقدس كل أعمالنا أن أخلصنا له وقدمنا على مذبح القلب ذبيحة الشكر وتقديم ذبيحة تعبنا كل وقت لتنزل عليها نار الروح القدس لترتفع لله كالبخور العَطِر امامه فيكون لنا الطوبى لأننا عملنا بالهبة التي أخذناها من الله...

وبهذه الروح علينا أن نترابط في المحبة ونُعين بعضنا البعض على إنجاح أعمالنا، لأن كل أخ عليه واجب أن يُنجح عمل أخيه، وتُحضرني هذه القصة التي أذكر أني ذكرتها قبلاً، وهي كالآتي: *
*[ قيل عن أخ راهب إنه بعد أن عمل بعض السلال ( المقاطف ) وكان يركب أياديها عليها سمع جاره ( الراهب ) يقول : ماذا أفعل ؟ فأن يوم السوق ( الأسبوعي ) قد اقترب وليس عندي أيادي لتركيبها على مقاطفي ؟
فأخذ الأخ أيادي مقاطفه وأحضرها إلى هذا الأخ قائلاً : " خُذ هذه الأيادي فهي زائدة عندي ، وضعها على سلالك " . 
وهكذا أهمل عمله وجعل عمل أخيه ينجح ] ( أنظر بستان الرهبان الموسع – الجزء الثالث طبعة ثانية 2008 – صفحة 455 )​ كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعاً، وكل سنة وانت في أروع الأحوال يا أجمل روك أحببناه أخاً غالياً لنا في شخص ربنا يسوع، يتعب دائماً في الخفاء طالباً مجد الله الواحد، كن معافي في روح المحبة في سرّ التقوى وقوة الإيمان الحي آمين​


----------



## bob (31 مايو 2012)

*كل سنة و القائمين علي المنتدي و جميع الاعضاء بخير 
و من سنة لسنة في ازدهار بأذن ربنا
*


----------



## fredyyy (31 مايو 2012)

*:36_3_16:*

*كل يوم بيعدي *

*بشوف الرب بوضوح *

*يعمل فينا ويعمل بينا لربح النفوس *

*بركة لكل أصابع تحركها قوة الله لترسم قلبه المُحب *

*وترشد التائهين وتذيل  حيرة الحيارى وتمنح السلام لكل قلب مضطرب *

:11_9_10[1]:  *****  :11_1_211v: *


.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وكلنا ف المسيح 
ربنا يبارك الخدمة 

آمين


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك لينا كلنا اللى ناقص بس فى الخاصيه الجديده
انها مش فكرة mina elbatal :new6:


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
وكل المنتدى بخير وعقبال 100 سنه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة واحنا كلنا طيبين 

وشكرا خاص جداا لاستاذي الحبيب My rock لانه يقصد الكثير من وقته ويتحمل ضغوط قد لانتخيلها جميعا كي تستمر كنيستنا الالكترونية علي هذا المستوي العالي واشكر حرصه الكبير علي اهتمامه بتزويد المنتدي بكل ما هو جديد في عالم الانترنت 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل اعضاء المنتدي

وعقبال ما نحتفل باليوبيل الذهبي للمنتدي قريبا ان ادانا ربنا العمر


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا روك 
ولكل ااخواتى ويارب المنتدى كل يوم يكون افضل وفى تألق دايما 
وفات على المنتدى 7 سنين ويارب يفوت اضعافهم بخير علينا كلنا 
وشكرا لتعبك ومجهودك الجبار فى تطوير منتدانا دايما ربنا يبارك عملك
*


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

يااااااااه 
السنين بتمر هواااا
 ربنا يبارك مجهودك يا حج روك انت وحج مينا والحج استفانوس والحاجة ميرنا والحاجة دونا 
وكل حجاج ال البيت المشرفين 
ويجعله عامر
والمباركين يبقوا مشرفين 
والمشرفين يبقوا مشرفين سابقين
ربنا يبارك كل من له مجهود فى استمرار المنتدى
امين


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2012)

اخوتي الاحباء
سلام ونعمة الرب معكم
كم يسعدني بان اشارككم هذه الفرحة العظيمة 
وقد مضى هذا المنتدى في خدمة رب المجد بسوع المسيح سبعة 
وانتهز بهذه المناسبة الجميلة والمباركة ان اشكر الرب على بركاته واحساناته وحلول روحه في كل اقسام المنتدى
كما اشكر الرب لانه تمجد في خدام هذا المنتدى واعطاهم نعمة وبركة وحكمة
اصلي ان يكمل الرب مشئيته في هذا المنتدى ويستخدمه اكثر فأكثر 
وها هو منتدى الكنيسة تقلد الرقم سبعة لذا اصلي ان تكون السنوات القادمة له سبعة
وخدمته سبعة الى ان ياتي ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ويكافئ كل واحد منكم باكليل سبعة
فكل سنة وانتم في المسيح يسوع سبعة


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2012)

كل عام ومنتدانا الغالي وكل الأعضاء بألف خير 
ربنا يديم نعمة المحبة بينا ونبقى أسرة واحدة على طول 

ليكن سلام الرب معكم جميعا إخوتي الغاليين


----------



## چاكس (1 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير*


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2012)

كل سنه ومنتدانا الرائع  طيب 

ويارب دايما فى تقدم واذدهار

وعقبال العيد المئوى

شكرااااااااااا يا روك على تعبك  وخدمتك المثمره

وعلى منتدانا اللى جمعنا كلنا على الروح الجميله والمحبه والاسره الكبيره 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنه ومنتدانا الغالى بخير ودايمااا ف تقدم ودايما تكون كلمته فعاله وخدمته مثمره وواصله لكل محتاج​**وكل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم وربنا يعوضك عن كل تعب وجهد مبذول​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وجميع الاعضاء وادارة المنتدى بخير وسعادة


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بألف خير ويارب يكون دائما في ازدهار وتقدم ويستخدمه لربح النفوس...آمين
وكل سنة وانت يازعيم بالف خير وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك...آمين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة والجميع فى حضن الرب يسوع .....*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يسوع المسيح يحفظه ويبارك فيه وينميه أكثر وأكثر

ويبارك من قام به وكل من نهضوا بعمله

ربنا يسوع المسيح يباركهم ويملأهم نعمة وفرح وسلام
*


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2012)

دائما المنتدى فى تالق وازدهار بادراتة والقائمين علية
نطلب من الرب ان ينمى الخدمة اضعاف واضعاف


----------



## rimonda (1 يونيو 2012)

_كل عام والمنتدى من مجد لمجد الله يبارك خدمتك اخ روك ويحافظ عليك_


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2012)

كفايه أني أقدر أدخل أصلي براحتي​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة و المنتدى كله بالف خير و عقبال مايكمل 100 سنة فى خدمة المسيح 
ربنا يبارك كل المشرفين عليه و يعوض تعبهم و يحميهم من كل شر


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2012)

*كالعادة ... العضو المتأخر*
*معلش ... ده الطبيعي بتاعي *

*كل سنة والكل بخير من أول أول عضو جديد معانا الي أقدم عضو مسجل هنا *
*سنة عدت علينا ... ونة جديدة هلت علينا*
*يارب تكون بخير وتكون بركة*

*سبع سنوات ... ليا فيهم أنا ست سنوات ... كلها بركة ومحبة وتعايش *
*يارب دومها عليا وعلي الكل نعمة *


*مبروك مرة تاني*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2012)

كل عام والمنتدى واعضائه بالف صحة وسلامة ...
وانشالله الى الأمام وتطور دايما وبالتوفيق للجميع . ​


----------



## امثال سليمان (1 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وكل القائمين فى المنتدى  وكل الزوار والاعضاء بخير


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 يونيو 2012)

رائع يا استاذنا الغزيز 

ربنا يكمل الخدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس

لأنه هو اللي زرع وهو اللي ينمي ويحافظ علي خدمته

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك وكل من له تعب

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## Eva Maria (2 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بألف خير على

كل سنة والمنتدى على درب خدمة الرب
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يونيو 2012)

*واااااااااااااو
كل سنة و كلنا بخير
إضافات جميلة جدا 
ربنا يبارك الخدمة و العمل الروحى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *كالعادة ... العضو المتأخر*
> *معلش ... ده الطبيعي بتاعي *
> 
> *كل سنة والكل بخير من أول أول عضو جديد معانا الي أقدم عضو مسجل هنا *
> ...



ياه ست سنين دا انت فديم اوي يا عمنا
ومش بعيد السنه الجايه نطلعك معاش ههههههههه


عقبال الستين سنه يا كبير


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لمجهودكم أخى الغالى ماى روك
وكل سنه وأنتم وكل من بالمنتدى بخير


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

> هذه  الخاصية الجديدة تقوم بتنبيه العضو عن وجود مشاركات جديدة في المواضيع  المشترك بها عن طريق قائمة التنبيهات كما موضح بالصورة التالية:



الخاصيه دى فله


لو اتنين بيرغوا فى موضوع( كما هو شائع) هايخيلونا خيله سودا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الخاصيه دى فله
> 
> 
> لو اتنين بيرغوا فى موضوع( كما هو شائع) هايخيلونا خيله سودا​



* تقدر تلغيها يا برنيجي 
من تعديل الخيارات 
اخر اختيار 
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تقدر تلغيها يا برنيجي
> من تعديل الخيارات
> اخر اختيار
> *​




عارف يا معلم وهلغيها


بس بحب أضيف :mus13:​


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الخاصيه دى فله
> 
> 
> لو اتنين بيرغوا فى موضوع( كما هو شائع) هايخيلونا خيله سودا​




مهما كان عدد المشاركات في الموضوع المنتدى سيحسبه كتنبيه واحد فقط.
تستطيع إلغاء الإشتراك في الموضوع والمنتدى سيلغي التنبيه تلقائياً او تستطيع إلغاء الخاصية بصورة تامة من خلال تعديل الخيارات


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> مهما كان عدد المشاركات في الموضوع المنتدى سيحسبه كتنبيه واحد فقط.
> تستطيع إلغاء الإشتراك في الموضوع والمنتدى سيلغي التنبيه تلقائياً او تستطيع إلغاء الخاصية بصورة تامة من خلال تعديل الخيارات




هلغيها فعلا

شايف مالهاش لازمه مع وجود صفحه لوحه التحكم​


----------



## zezza (2 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة و المنتدى و كل اعضائه بالف خير 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمة كل انسان فيه و يستخدمه لمجد اسمه 
عقبال العيد ال100 بأذن يسوع​*


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2012)

*حقاً ان هذا المنتدى الرائع تجاوز حدود الخدمه المعتاده من المنتديات ... *
*فنجد فيه مآوى لكل من ليس مآوى ليعرف من هو المسيح*
*ليجد فيه اسره ... قد تكون تخلت عنه فى حياته *
*ليجد فيه مسيحاً فى اشخاص يتعامل معهم ... *








*شكراً لك استاذ روك على هذا العطاء
 الذى يوضح لنا هذه النعمه التى تشملك ... 
وكل عام ومنتدانا فى بذل اكثر وعطاء اكثر ومحبه حقيقيه اكثر ...
 ويرتقى بنا ونرتقى به ... ويعلمنا ويعلم الناس من خلالنا *

*كل سنه واحنا طيبين *

*



*
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

انا داخل وفاكر الموضوع فيه اكل وحفله 
اتضح بعد المعاينه الاولى للموضوع 
انه عبارة عن تشجيع للاعضاء باضافه خواص جديده للمنتدى
وبعد التحرى وجد انه خواص بالفعل تستحق التقدير 
ثانكيوا مستر روك
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 يونيو 2012)

أطيب تهانيئي  القلبية  للمنتدى الذى إستطاع بحق أن (_*(يــســتــهوينى ويستـــــقـــطبــنى*_ )) المنتدى  هو صديقي  وأليفي الغالى  مهما  نازعتنى  وشغلتنى عنه مشاغل  قهرية .. - أى تغييب  لى - عن المنتدى  هو  غصب عنى تماما وانا   آسف ونادم على كل لحظة تضيع بعيداً  عن المنتدى.  أنا  زائر عابر سبيل فى المنتدى   من مايو2006  وأخذت خطوة التسجيل فى 2009  أخدت بركة عظيمة وإستفدت جداً.
اسال الله  ان  يديم نعمته عليكم ويؤيدكم ويؤازركم  -وتكونون موفقين فى كل عملكم.


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة والمنتدى بالف خير ببركة الرب 
شكرا  My Rock على تعبك في توفير افضل خدمة للاعضاء 
شكرا على الخواص الجديدة والمفيدة 
كل سنة وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بالف خير


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

حلوة خاصية المواضيع المتشابهة

خلت الواحد يقلب فى مواضيع المنتدى القديمة الجميلة


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوة خاصية المواضيع المتشابهة
> 
> خلت الواحد يقلب فى مواضيع المنتدى القديمة الجميلة


 فين المواضيع المتشابه دى :08:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> فين المواضيع المتشابه دى :08:



هيا فى اخر الصفحة

بس ممكن تكون مش موجودة للكل


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيا فى اخر الصفحة
> 
> بس ممكن تكون مش موجودة للكل


نانس ناس يعنى طيب ماشى


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين .


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم والمنتدى بألف خير
وعقبال 1000 سنة


----------



## Abdel Messih (5 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة و المنتدى مستمر فى الخدمة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة ومنتدي بالف خير


----------



## KARMA777 (6 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة واحلى منتدى بخير 
ويارب دايما يكون على نفس المستوى واحسن

وبشكر كل الناس اللى ساعدتنى وحطتنى على اول الطريق
وبشكر الناس اللى جاوبتنى على اسئلتى بكل حب ومخاطبة للعقل

وبشكر كل واحد عمل موضوع استفدت منه 

وبشكر كل الناس اللى  عاوزانى اكون كاملة الايمان ومش بيتاخرو عن مساعدتى وتجيهى

بجد انا وسط اهلى

كل سنة وانتو كلكو بخير ومرتاحين البال وفى نعمة من حبيبى يسوع
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة و المنتدي بخير و عقبال 100000000000000000000000000000 سنة


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (9 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وجميع من فى المنتدى بخير 

وعقبال 100000000 سنة وحضرتك يا روك 

تهدينا خواص ومميزات جديدة عن كل المنتديات ​


----------



## fouad78 (9 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وجميع أعضاء المنتدى بألف خير
وانشالله دائماً يظل المنتدى شعلة منيرة للآخرين
​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2012)

أتمني لـ حضرتك كل تقدم ، كالمعتاد بـ دورك ..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 يونيو 2012)

*كل سنة وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير وسلام 
ودايماً منورين منتدى الكنيسة *







​


----------



## †+Rosita+† (12 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وكل اللى فى المنتدى طيبين ويارب مع بعض علطول بيجمعنا المنتدى الجميل ده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> 
> خاصية التبليغ عن المشاركات المسيئة
> ...



*هذه الخاصية فى منتهى الأهمية نشكر ربنا ونشكركم لأنها جاءت فى وقتها تماماً

ربنا ينمى عمله المجيد هذا أكثر وأكثر ، ليملأ الدنيا كلها بالثمر الصالح

*


----------

